# R33 gtr rear wing endplates



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

After some gtr endplates to replace my Nismo ones. Give me a shout if you have some or know where I can find some. Or if you want a swap with some Nismo ones.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

cant you just peel the nismo ones off?


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Interestingly, I was just looking and yes I can! What should the one underneath look like? And will it be all stickified?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

one will be plain, one will be embossed GTR. Get some sticky label remover from the supermarket and they'll come up like new (assuming they weren't ruined before the Nismo bits were added)


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Cheers Mooki. So they'll be different either side? Or am I missing something?


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

yeah, they are as standard from memory, one has GTR one is plain.


----------



## Kusee Pee (Feb 21, 2017)

Mookistar said:


> yeah, they are as standard from memory, one has GTR one is plain.


Cheers, will get unsticking


----------



## MS33 (Jun 27, 2007)

The GTR one should be on the nearside, the idea being that when you overtake, the embossed GTR is seen by the other car lol :smokin:


----------

